# Friday's Speedline Removal



## jomoco (Jan 11, 2010)

Did a fair sized euc removal Friday, and my friend had just got a new digital camera for xmas, and took over 600 pics of just one euc removal.







jomoco


----------



## jomoco (Jan 11, 2010)

jomoco


----------



## jomoco (Jan 11, 2010)

jomoco


----------



## jomoco (Jan 11, 2010)

jomoco


----------



## jomoco (Jan 11, 2010)

jomoco


----------



## jomoco (Jan 11, 2010)

jomoco


----------



## clearance (Jan 11, 2010)

Looks good, thats a pretty skinny top. Don't know if I would like rigging of that, but you know.


----------



## jomoco (Jan 11, 2010)

jomoco


----------



## jomoco (Jan 11, 2010)

jomoco


----------



## jomoco (Jan 11, 2010)

jomoco


----------



## jomoco (Jan 11, 2010)

jomoco


----------



## jomoco (Jan 11, 2010)

jomoco


----------



## jomoco (Jan 11, 2010)

jomoco


----------



## jomoco (Jan 11, 2010)

jomoco


----------



## jomoco (Jan 11, 2010)

jomoco


----------



## jomoco (Jan 11, 2010)

jomoco


----------



## yooper (Jan 11, 2010)

great photos jomoco, thanks for sharing.


----------



## jomoco (Jan 11, 2010)

jomoco


----------



## jomoco (Jan 11, 2010)

jomoco


----------



## jomoco (Jan 11, 2010)

jomoco


----------



## jomoco (Jan 11, 2010)

TreeCo said:


> Great photos!
> 
> I love the speedline technique. It looks like the right amount of slack was in the line to lessen the side loading of the top you were in.
> 
> ...




Thanks Treeco. I love the speedlining because the line itself can be routed to actually support a leaning head, like in the first pic. And at real close to 100 feet up, it can be very comforting.

I speedlined all the brush and most of the wood off that tree, and landed at curbside to be chipped, and it was a fairsized medium euc over a condo.







jomoco


----------



## 046 (Jan 11, 2010)

nice pic's... nice job!!!


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Jan 11, 2010)

Great pics Jomoco! thanks..... Mike


----------



## mr. holden wood (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey Jomoco-
These are great pics.Speedlining always looks good on film but seems really inefficient on the jobsite.While your monkeying around 2-3 guys are just waiting for the brush to come to them. When your lowering, you can send down much bigger loads and the whole crew is involved. It seems like it's only applicable on one or two trees a year. I do work with a 4 man crew, so I can see if you only had one man on the ground this becomes more practical. What's your opinion and are there any tips that speed up the process.Much thanks-Drew


----------



## jomoco (Jan 11, 2010)

jomoco


----------



## jomoco (Jan 11, 2010)

jomoco


----------



## jomoco (Jan 11, 2010)

jomoco


----------



## jomoco (Jan 11, 2010)

jomoco


----------



## jomoco (Jan 11, 2010)

jomoco


----------



## jomoco (Jan 11, 2010)

jomoco


----------



## Toddppm (Jan 11, 2010)

Looks like a pretty fast way to get it done to me. Got to take up a whole lane of the road too!


Are you wearing moto pants ? Hmmmm, they are pretty tough but all of mine are too baggy.


Nice clear pics too.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 11, 2010)

Man, You are way up there. Nice job even though i don't have a clue about it, but looks like a great job. You guys have got to have nerves of steel to be that high up and run a saw. Hats off to you. Thanks for thr great pics.


----------



## jomoco (Jan 11, 2010)

mr. holden wood said:


> Hey Jomoco-
> These are great pics.Speedlining always looks good on film but seems really inefficient on the jobsite.While your monkeying around 2-3 guys are just waiting for the brush to come to them. When your lowering, you can send down much bigger loads and the whole crew is involved. It seems like it's only applicable on one or two trees a year. I do work with a 4 man crew, so I can see if you only had one man on the ground this becomes more practical. What's your opinion and are there any tips that speed up the process.Much thanks-Drew



Well it's like they say, the old one chop drop, or one chop pick with a crane is always going to be the most efficient means of doing a removal these days.

But in my opinion speedlining probably has far more usefulness on strategic removals than most climbers realise, not only from up top wise, but perhaps more importantly on the ground on precarious, uneven, or steep slopes capable of propelling a runaway log though a home.

In my opinion one of the handiest aspects of speedlining is that the load whether branch or wood stays tethered and controlled until it comes to rest on the ground.

In my case nobody calls me because they have an easy removal to do, pedro does all those around here like most other places, when my phone rings it's because there's a strategic or high risk element involved in the job.

Some trees have speedline written all over them, others demand a hobbs or grcs, and some just seem to fall right into your chipper without a fight, it all depends on the trees and the terrain.

Another aspect of speedlining well is that it distinguishes you from the average tree service, and that wow factor when your customer sees you landing logs and brush that was hanging over their condo, 60-70 feet away
behind your chipper on the street. 

My best tip for speedlining is to use steel carabiners and rated nylon loops, about a dozen of each is a good start.

My most important tip is to never involve a rookie groundman in speedlining operations, only experienced veterans who fully realise they have your life up there, in their hands on the ground down there.

jomoco


----------



## oldirty (Jan 11, 2010)

thanks for sharing jo! good work.


----------



## mikewhite85 (Jan 12, 2010)

awesome.

I need to learn how to do that! I love the fact that it minimizes shockloading.


----------



## eljefe (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: jomoco*

Hi,
Nice job. I'm impressed. Nice quality pictures too. What did you anchor the end of your speed line to? And how did the ground crew know how much to tighten it?
eljefe


----------



## jomoco (Jan 12, 2010)

eljefe said:


> Hi,
> Nice job. I'm impressed. Nice quality pictures too. What did you anchor the end of your speed line to? And how did the ground crew know how much to tighten it?
> eljefe



Since the vertical drop exceeded any lateral travel by a 2:1 factor, the 2-3 groundies anchoring the speedline had to be experienced enough to know when to drop the load and run, particularly the wood loads.






jomoco


----------



## jomoco (Jan 12, 2010)

jomoco


----------



## jomoco (Jan 12, 2010)

The dynamics of an unrestrained speedline with bigwood zipping down it are incredibly dangerous.

I dang near killed my best friend who was at the winch control at the back of my tooltruck, anchoring a 150 foot lateral reach speedline.

This one in fact.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4hcNYEoXdA

My mistake was letting my mainline termination point at the winch cable hook get to close to my truck/friend, however had he not stayed there winching in to tighten the speedline, lateral side to side wobble would have slapped a condo. The 500 lb piece stopped only one foot from him, and waggled in his face as he franticly kept on winching in baby!

Needless to say I learned a valuable lesson, aqnd will never let my winchline get that short again.

Have a safe and productive day guys!

jomoco


----------



## treemandan (Jan 12, 2010)

clearance said:


> Looks good, thats a pretty skinny top. Don't know if I would like rigging of that, but you know.



Ha Ha.... Ha. :jawdrop: That? Oh I am gonna have Plas looking like that one day!

Nah, nah, we'll see about that but that rig job seemed fine. You might think by the way J is cowboying it that it might not be but it was. Looks like he saved the smaller ones for last which helps absorb a lot of shock combined with use of good cutting skills it went over like a dream. Other than that live wood is strong.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jan 12, 2010)

Great stuff Jomoco.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 12, 2010)

mr. holden wood said:


> Hey Jomoco-
> These are great pics.Speedlining always looks good on film but seems really inefficient on the jobsite.While your monkeying around 2-3 guys are just waiting for the brush to come to them. When your lowering, you can send down much bigger loads and the whole crew is involved. It seems like it's only applicable on one or two trees a year. I do work with a 4 man crew, so I can see if you only had one man on the ground this becomes more practical. What's your opinion and are there any tips that speed up the process.Much thanks-Drew



I think J answered your questions pretty well but I think there is some aspects he didn't broach.

One I would say is this:
Do not fret when you see 3 guys standing around watching a good climber... they won't be standing much longer. I call this stage " taking in air", its a prepatory stage, usually before the chipper gets started. 
Especially as J stated that he felt that if you go speedline then make sure everybody knows what is going on so I guess if you had never set up a speedline or two the above statement be maginfied. But in my experiance I found I could rely heavily on inexperianced users on the ground. For one, once the system is up its simple then if the guy working it has half a brain picks it up quick. the problem is finding that guy with half a brain. And second cause by the time I made it to the top after trying to get the guys to listen while one guys keeps going" Why?" I really don't care to much about who is standing down there I just want half the tree to go away.
Its a work smarter not harder sort of thing for the climber as well. If its easier and better and if a climber should feel the forces in a speedline would be helpful to him personally then it shall be done. But in essence its to try to make it easier on everybody together... cohesive I guess.
This was a great example of how a "simple speedline" ( I call it simple cause there is no haul back nor are pulleys even needed) is so effective for lazy ass old climbers and their crying ass tired assed groundguys. So there.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 12, 2010)

Yeah, J, that really popped that tree outa there. I don't see the anchor but its easy to see what's under the tree. No fuss no muss, nice little job.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 12, 2010)

You do get all the fun, Jon, but I noticed that no-one commented on our beautiful weather here! Just look at the pics. Next week we are in BIG trouble!!
Jeff


----------



## outofmytree (Jan 13, 2010)

Nice speedline work. You made that look easier than it actually is. Especially the need to pick your lengths and fall directions to reduce slew.

What species is was that Euc? Bark like E.camaldulensis but no sock. Had a lot of watersprouts and dead wood in there. Diseased? Drought?



> Originally Posted by mr. holden wood
> Hey Jomoco-
> These are great pics.Speedlining always looks good on film but seems really inefficient on the jobsite.While your monkeying around 2-3 guys are just waiting for the brush to come to them. When your lowering, you can send down much bigger loads and the whole crew is involved. It seems like it's only applicable on one or two trees a year. I do work with a 4 man crew, so I can see if you only had one man on the ground this becomes more practical. What's your opinion and are there any tips that speed up the process.Much thanks-Drew


Talking about job time using speedline vs say a porta wrap. Set up to a static anchor a speedline can reduce a tree much faster if, as Jomoco said earlier, you go up with a dozen slings and steel krabs. Keep your pieces small enough for one man to drag and you can have those boys constantly moving. They get a breather when you run out of slings!


----------



## jomoco (Jan 13, 2010)

I thought it was a camaldulensis OOMT.

jomoco


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jan 13, 2010)

Great pics and commentary on the simple speedling Jomoco. Worked out really nice for ya.


----------



## treeslayer (Jan 13, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> You do get all the fun, Jon, but I noticed that no-one commented on our beautiful weather here! Just look at the pics. Next week we are in BIG trouble!!
> Jeff



I hope it snows, and kills all your avocados... no guacamole for you!

Impressive work, jomoco.


----------



## deevo (Jan 14, 2010)

TreeCo said:


> Jomoco you're posting some of the best tree removal photos ever posted at ArboristSite. This one is fantastic!
> 
> Keep up the good work.
> 
> Dan



Ditto, aweseome job and pics as well!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## jomoco (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks for the kind comments guys, I really do enjoy speedlining if I have enough heigth and the right crew.






jomoco


----------



## ozzy42 (Jan 14, 2010)

jomoco said:


> Thanks for the kind comments guys, I really do enjoy speedlining if I have enough heigth and the right crew.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you ever use a seperate line to slow them down ,or do you 
just like the rush of them racing for the landing?
Just curious.
Nice job and nice pics.


----------



## jomoco (Jan 14, 2010)

jomoco


----------



## jomoco (Jan 14, 2010)

jomoco


----------



## fishercat (Jan 14, 2010)

*awesome jomoco!*

absolutely awesome!


----------



## jomoco (Jan 14, 2010)

ozzy42 said:


> Do you ever use a seperate line to slow them down ,or do you
> just like the rush of them racing for the landing?
> Just curious.
> Nice job and nice pics.



I've used haul back lines many times, but rarely for a single removal. Haul backs are well worth the setup time if you're using it to get many removals off a hill, or across a ravine in fair sized loads of wood and brush, more like logging I guess.

There's alot of truth the keep it simple rule, production wise, but like most rules there are exceptions to it, and sometimes a haulback speedline/lowering line combination is the only way short of a helicopter.

jomoco


----------



## Reg (Jan 15, 2010)

Great work Jon


----------



## rbtree (Jan 15, 2010)

mr. holden wood said:


> Hey Jomoco-
> These are great pics.Speedlining always looks good on film but seems really inefficient on the jobsite.While your monkeying around 2-3 guys are just waiting for the brush to come to them. When your lowering, you can send down much bigger loads and the whole crew is involved. It seems like it's only applicable on one or two trees a year. I do work with a 4 man crew, so I can see if you only had one man on the ground this becomes more practical. What's your opinion and are there any tips that speed up the process.Much thanks-Drew



Reckon you rookies need to learn from the masters.....

It's actually very fast to rig out a tree with simple speed lining as jomoco used. And saves tons of labor dragging, especially if, a side yard or corner is avoided. Also, avoiding obstacles like fences, structures, plant understory means speed. 

Further, while the guys are deslinging the turn (which could be multiple branches all let go at once) the climber can be slinging the next ones to be cut. Then, the line is retensioned, and away ya geaux....!!

In doing a search for an old thread removing a 54" dbh Douglas-fir (I subbed for Scott C) I found this thread.... no zippin', but cool stuff...including both myself and Scott inverted.......

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?p=568646#post568646

Zippedydoodah.....

zippedy day.

Eric Von Zipper


----------



## rbtree (Jan 15, 2010)

Further, when a low branch needs lifting to clear an obstacle, we employ a high tied zip line. Tie branch halfway out (or where appropriate for the situation). There is now a bend (bight) in the speed line.Ground crew tensions line as cut is made, which lifts and/or swings the branch. To help keep it level, a control/lowering line can be attached to the limb butt.

Zip it up.

Found some posts from Scott's job..zipping with control line

http://www.arboristsite.com/showpost.php?p=291478&postcount=22

http://www.arboristsite.com/showpost.php?p=532104&postcount=17


----------



## outofmytree (Jan 15, 2010)

rbtree said:


> Further, when a low branch needs lifting to clear an obstacle, we employ a high tied zip line. Tie branch halfway out (or where appropriate for the situation). There is now a bend (bight) in the speed line.Ground crew tensions line as cut is made, which lifts and/or swings the branch. To help keep it level, a control/lowering line can be attached to the limb butt.
> 
> Zip it up.
> 
> ...



We use the very same system. If you have a skid steer it makes a great mobile anchor for this type of rig. Drive in to create slack and once rigged and ready to cut, drive back out. Slowly! There is definately an art to setting lines like this as too much tension can make for serious problems on the ground!


----------



## jomoco (Jan 15, 2010)

rbtree said:


> Further, when a low branch needs lifting to clear an obstacle, we employ a high tied zip line. Tie branch halfway out (or where appropriate for the situation). There is now a bend (bight) in the speed line.Ground crew tensions line as cut is made, which lifts and/or swings the branch. To help keep it level, a control/lowering line can be attached to the limb butt.
> 
> Zip it up.
> 
> ...




I was hoping a few of you guys would post up some of your speedlining stuff!

Thanks Roger! Aint nothin slow bouta high set speedline huh?

Post up your speedlining pics and vids guys!

jomoco


----------



## outofmytree (Jan 16, 2010)

jomoco said:


> I was hoping a few of you guys would post up some of your speedlining stuff!
> 
> Thanks Roger! Aint nothin slow bouta high set speedline huh?
> 
> ...



Way ahead of you Jomoco.

Speedlining multiple branches here. http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=114746

Speedlining single branches with multiple slings on the harness and using a skidsteer as dynamic anchor here. http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=116610


----------



## rbtree (Jan 16, 2010)

We used the chipper winch for tensioning the s/l on this cool job..great for lifting/swinging of the low branches that required it....We craned the wood another day. On a couple turns, the ropeman on the GRCS was way too slow letting the control line go...messed up the fluidity. To his credit, his view was a bit blocked by the leyland cypress understory.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29EB8MZ0hhk


----------



## rbtree (Jan 16, 2010)

And this vid of some fir logging...w here I devised a "reverse speedline to lift downed stuff up onto a high tied line, which then zipped them out.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRqKT3K8rj0


----------



## jomoco (Jan 16, 2010)

That's how yu do it!

Great pics Roger!

jomoco


----------



## rbtree (Jan 16, 2010)

Another one where tensioning the speed line allowed the loads to zip out. On several, they needed to drop a ways first, due to their position relative to where the s/l was anchored, or to minimize side loading during the cut.

At 3:45 is a new ANSI approved tree entry technique....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zj2nraTStoc


----------



## rbtree (Jan 16, 2010)

outofmytree said:


> Way ahead of you Jomoco.



Yo, Bro! Wonder if you met my pal Scott Baker, who was in WA just now. His son is in Perth on a college exchange. Scott's one of the few consulting arb's who climbs for diagnosis. Actually, he's done tree work as long as I have, as I'm as old as dirt. 

He was looking for locals to rec climb the karri's.....Were you one he found?


----------



## jomoco (Jan 16, 2010)

Did you guys get that big cottonwood done in 1 or two days Roger?

Nice work!

I have an 84 Toy tooltruck with a 12K warner winch off the back that has anchored many a speedline!

A half million miles and 4 engines so far and I can't part with it, whether it's from sheer utility on the job or sentimental value attached to an inanimate truck, it still goes to work with me just like my boots n saws.

A poor man's Unimog!

jomoco


----------



## oldirty (Jan 16, 2010)

thanks for sharing rb.


----------



## rbtree (Jan 16, 2010)

jomoco said:


> Did you guys get that big cottonwood done in 1 or two days Roger?
> 
> Nice work!
> 
> ...



That's my third Toy...the first was a 1990 six banger, which did a moebis flip off a snow bank with me in it...got a new 93 after that, then recently got the white 95...still have the 93.....the 95 has 280 k miles....and about 65 on this motor. Both are the ever reliable 4 banger. I've gotten over 25 mpg occasionally when cruising at 55-65.....


The double c'wood job entitled SherryB was done over 2 days....

The other 2 c'wood job was way larger..took us two days...plus meeting the log truck and trash truck, each of which broke the sidewalk. I had to help and pay the friend to patch it......$400...but the job made us plenty of loot. It was touch and go for the self loader getting the big log out of the hole. He was afraid he'd blow his hydraulic system. The thing was quite massive!

Yup, we git'rdun...... I've worked with three ITCC world champs, a bit.....Cowboy Dave is the fastest removal guy I've ever seen......worked years in the Bay Area...plenty of challenging trees there.....


----------



## outofmytree (Jan 16, 2010)

rbtree said:


> Yo, Bro! Wonder if you met my pal Scott Baker, who was in WA just now. His son is in Perth on a college exchange. Scott's one of the few consulting arb's who climbs for diagnosis. Actually, he's done tree work as long as I have, as I'm as old as dirt.
> 
> He was looking for locals to rec climb the karri's.....Were you one he found?



I was down in Karri country 2 weeks ago with the family! Simply magnificent.

I have not climbed one yet, this trip was a recce run. Going back around Easter with family and friends to take a run at em.

I did not meet your frind but it is possible he met a friend of mine. Ask him if he knows Daan Loock. Daan is a national class climber and holds a dipArb to boot. Daan is my go-to guy when a tree problem is beyond my meagre diagnostic skills. He mentioned climbing karri with some Americans recently so...... ya never know.


----------



## outofmytree (Jan 16, 2010)

rbtree said:


> Another one where tensioning the speed line allowed the loads to zip out. On several, they needed to drop a ways first, due to their position relative to where the s/l was anchored, or to minimize side loading during the cut.
> 
> At 3:45 is a new ANSI approved tree entry technique....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zj2nraTStoc



Interesting ascension technique. You been watching too many P!nk videos rb. :monkey:

I do like the use of the truck. I have not had a job where I could use my own ute that way but the skid steer works almost as well!


----------



## treevet (Jan 17, 2010)

That last Roger job and the first JM job look like easy craners. Is it hard to sub a crane out there?


----------



## jomoco (Jan 17, 2010)

treevet said:


> That last Roger job and the first JM job look like easy craners. Is it hard to sub a crane out there?



Duh gee whiz TV, paying me 3 bills to get the tree safely on the ground in one day, might be a little more affordable than paying the crane fee for even a half day minimum perhaps?

But thanks for the comparison ole timer!

jomoco


----------



## treevet (Jan 17, 2010)

jomoco said:


> Duh gee whiz TV, paying me 3 bills to get the tree safely on the ground in one day, might be a little more affordable than paying the crane fee for even a half day minimum perhaps?
> 
> But thanks for the comparison ole timer!
> 
> jomoco



Do that job and another in the same day with the crane....make a few more bucks...buy an 85 yota instead of the 84 you got for a drive around.

How old are you again. Isn't that the pot calling the kettle black?


----------



## jomoco (Jan 17, 2010)

treevet said:


> Do that job and another in the same day with the crane....make a few more bucks...buy an 85 yota instead of the 84 you got for a drive around.
> 
> How old are you again. Isn't that the pot calling the kettle black?



Maybe because I'm not as greedy and spoiled as you are TV?

I don't need no stinkin buckets or cranes see, yeah.

Just me, a good crew, and my Orwellian Toy!

jomoco


----------



## treevet (Jan 17, 2010)

Why don't you do the job for free than lol.

I just don't see "dumbing" down on equipment for any reason. On trees like these if a road or drive is in reach get the job done and go do another or go home in the recliner in front of the hd bigscreen, slip the crane op a hundred tip, pay the bill, collect the bone and bye bye.

I have done my share of speed lining when no access but it is a slow labor intensive process compared to craning and hell, at your age, who knows with the extra time involved you might take a spill and fracture that giant swelled head of yours and maybe we lose these precious insights of yours on here.

Got to go out for a while ...tah tah.


----------



## jomoco (Jan 17, 2010)

It's simple TV, you're a bucketboy, and I'm not. I prefer to climb because I enjoy it.







jomoco


----------



## treevet (Jan 17, 2010)

Maybe when you get to be my age and have remotely the climbing experience I have you might decide to buy a bucket instead of spiking (er I mean climbing) everything and then start making some real money. I probably climb more than you do on your monthly posted jobs now anyway.


----------



## jomoco (Jan 17, 2010)

Don't worry tv, WE ALL KNOW YOU'RE THE THE GREATEST WISEST MOST EXPERIENCED CERTIFIED CREDENTIALED ARBORIST EVER!

I'm just a mediocre climber toolin around in an antique toy, well aware that I really know very little about trees in general.

jomoco


----------



## treevet (Jan 17, 2010)

jomoco said:


> Don't worry tv, WE ALL KNOW YOU'RE THE THE GREATEST WISEST MOST EXPERIENCED CERTIFIED CREDENTIALED ARBORIST EVER!
> 
> I'm just a mediocre climber toolin around in an antique toy, well aware that I really know very little about trees in general.
> 
> jomoco



do I detect a little sarcasm in that post?:monkey:


----------



## jomoco (Jan 17, 2010)

treevet said:


> do I detect a little sarcasm in that post?:monkey:



Actually my hopes were that other climbers, whether much better, or worse than I, would post up some pics or vids of their speedline techniques on the job.

That's a subtle hint to either post up some of YOUR speedlining techniques, or quit buggering up my thread with your snobbish superiority rubbish.

jomoco


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 17, 2010)

Remember that show " The Odd Couple", I love that show!
Jeff


----------



## treevet (Jan 17, 2010)

jomoco said:


> quit buggering up my thread with your snobbish superiority rubbish.
> 
> jomoco



Just pointing out that might not be the best technique. You gotta keep your eyes open and if you are teaching ....you gotta teach that too. Check all the tools in the bag.

You know we used to be sort of buddys. You even called me up to chat (remember) and you thought I was someone with the exact name as mine that you were in a perpetual beef with out there and I could not convince you that I had the same name but I am not your nemesis.

Then one day you blindsided me about something I posted on another forum that had nothing to do with you.

Since then....when you say it is black ....to me it is white, and so on and so on. I won't be back to this thread.

I'll stay out of your thread which is a pretty good thread I must admit.


----------



## jomoco (Jan 17, 2010)

Come on guys!

Post some pics of your removals!

Speedlines, chunkdowns, snapcuts?







jomoco


----------



## treeslayer (Jan 17, 2010)

green leaves make me wonder when you took the pics. not recently I'm guessing. 


Damm good pics, though, what kind of camera?


----------



## jomoco (Jan 17, 2010)

That removal was 9 days ago Treeslayer.

The camera's an expensive new digital job, with a sports setting that allows you to take a rapid fire series of pics, very cool. It has an 8 gig SD card.

jomoco


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 17, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> green leaves make me wonder when you took the pics. not recently I'm guessing.
> 
> 
> Damm good pics, though, what kind of camera?



We got the weather , Slayer. Been mid 70's all week.
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 17, 2010)

I am not worthy of fouling this thread with my garbage hack like practices , but I must say the weather there looks great and I enjoy your pics ...


----------



## jomoco (Jan 17, 2010)

Fear not TC101, for Tv has promised not to meddle in this thread again, making it safe for even climbers using an echo trimsaw to post pics without fear of ridicule and derision!

The echo's are caddillacs compared to the old magnesium homelite super2's that I used for far too long!

The dual triggers were cool though!

jomoco


----------



## treeslayer (Jan 17, 2010)

jomoco said:


> That removal was 9 days ago Treeslayer.
> The camera's an expensive new digital job, with a sports setting that allows you to take a rapid fire series of pics, very cool. It has an 8 gig SD card.
> jomoco




man, I miss the green stuff. everything is gray or white here. 

I 've got a nikon D70 SLR, does like yours. I just need to learn it better.I'm doing a big red oak this week would be a good speedline candidate, ( over a pool/deck) but do not have enough stuff here or the help to run it. It will be a nice rope and lower though. my 2 guys here do well enough with basics.

will be posting pics.


----------



## jomoco (Jan 17, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> man, I miss the green stuff. everything is gray or white here.
> 
> I 've got a nikon D70 SLR, does like yours. I just need to learn it better.I'm doing a big red oak this week would be a good speedline candidate, ( over a pool/deck) but do not have enough stuff here or the help to run it. It will be a nice rope and lower though. my 2 guys here do well enough with basics.
> 
> will be posting pics.



Like most climbers, I can't mess around with a camera when I'm concentrating on getting the tree down safely, period. If not for my friend getting that camera for xmas and bringing it out on the job that day, none of the pics that started this thread would have been taken.

I bought the wrong helmetcam, and it has frustrated me to the point that I no longer vid any of my work with it.

I do intend to buy a POV1 helmetcam like Reg and others use so well due to the wide angle lens.

I keep thinking that if I wait a little longer, a smaller better helmetcam will come out that has a 16 gig SD card, capable of recording a full 8-10 hour work day.

I think the cops are testing just such a very small lightweight vid camera now?

jomoco


----------



## treeslayer (Jan 18, 2010)

Finally got the resizing figured out. My Nikon needs to be dialed down for this website.
my next big one, a big Red Oak, this will be a cut and run, gonna have to lower the pool side around and maybe lower the off side out of another tree. 
add a foot of snow and ice and its a current pic. 





*The pool sits under the left side of this pic.*


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Jan 18, 2010)

Some nice rigging points in that oak! Have fun..... Mike


----------



## mr. holden wood (Jan 18, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> Finally got the resizing figured out. My Nikon needs to be dialed down for this website.
> my next big one, a big Red Oak, this will be a cut and run, gonna have to lower the pool side around and maybe lower the off side out of another tree.
> add a foot of snow and ice and its a current pic.
> 
> ...



Treeslayer-
You accidentally posted a tiny oak dwarfed by a 200. Please post a pic of that big red oak.


----------



## treeslayer (Jan 18, 2010)

Mikecutstrees said:


> Some nice rigging points in that oak! Have fun..... Mike



I have a new 5/8 super braid, and that tree is DOOMED.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## outofmytree (Jan 19, 2010)

Co-doms sure make good speedline anchors but then you knew that already. 

Why don't you bring someone in to shoot a video for ya TS?Most of my videos cost me a grand total of $50 to shoot. I throw the cash to a young friend of the family so the crew can do their thing and he shoots what he sees. After the first one we sat down at the pc and I showed him the shots I liked and the things he needed to work on and he has been good as gold ever since.


----------



## treeslayer (Jan 19, 2010)

I've had someone shooting pics for me already on some bigger jobs, the video is the logical next step. 

I don't know anybody here yet with video equipment, and can't afford it anyway until the season change. 

guess I need to buy the vid cam myself, we shot some the other day with cell phones, only one was worth posting, and its still on the camera.


----------



## jomoco (Jan 21, 2010)

I found another very useful aspect of a simple speedline today, in a windstorm.

Little 50 foot tall canary island pine uprooting and leaning precariously over a main street bldg and two lanes of traffic, wind at about 30 mph, the rootball rising and falling with the wind.

I go up cutting every lateral off as fast as I can to reduce windsail, but halfway up, the wind wants to take every lateral onto the bldg's roof, so I start hinging and pushing away from the roof. But with the twenty foot head left, even a lowering line would have still landed it on the roof in that wind. Right as the tree service owner I was subbing for yelled at me to come down because the tree's roots were snapping, I secured my trueblue climbing line at 2/3rds up, told the owner to take a few wraps on an upwind pine behind me, and zipped the rest of the tree in one piece away from the lean over the bldg, landing the head next to it, and then relaxing as I chunked the 30 foot single trunk down onto the brush.

Had I tried to catch that head using a lowering line, the chances are very good that both the tree and I would have gone over onto the roof!

Another nifty aspect of strategic speedlining in extreme weather.

Speedlines save lives and time!

jomoco


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 21, 2010)

I almost called you today. 
Jeff


----------



## treeslayer (Jan 22, 2010)

jomoco said:


> I found another very useful aspect of a simple speedline today, in a windstorm.
> I go up cutting every lateral off as fast as I can to reduce windsail, but halfway up, the wind wants to take every lateral onto the bldg's roof, so I start hinging and pushing away from the roof. But with the twenty foot head left, even a lowering line would have still landed it on the roof in that wind. Right as the tree service owner I was subbing for yelled at me to come down because the tree's roots were snapping, I secured my trueblue climbing line at 2/3rds up, told the owner to take a few wraps on an upwind pine behind me, and zipped the rest of the tree in one piece away from the lean over the bldg, landing the head next to it, and then relaxing as I chunked the 30 foot single trunk down onto the brush.
> Had I tried to catch that head using a lowering line, the chances are very good that both the tree and I would have gone over onto the roof!
> Another nifty aspect of strategic speedlining in extreme weather.
> ...



I've done a good amount of windy climbing, and its amazing how far the wind takes limbs, I've freecut limbs, and watched them sail 40' - 50' + away, limbs that were hard for one man to even drag. I get the GM's to stand clear, and send em to the chipper, stategically placed downwind, looks really good when they hit and the butt flops over pointed in the chipper. 

Cause you know, I MEANT to do that.......

Need help, I fly.


----------



## outofmytree (Jan 22, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> I've done a good amount of windy climbing, and its amazing how far the wind takes limbs, I've freecut limbs, and watched them sail 40' - 50' + away, limbs that were hard for one man to even drag. I get the GM's to stand clear, and send em to the chipper, stategically placed downwind, looks really good when they hit and the butt flops over pointed in the chipper.
> 
> Cause you know, I MEANT to do that.......
> 
> Need help, I fly.



Amen brother. Every piece that lands right was planned! Just as the ones that don't were all the trees fault!


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice work mate, tidily done!


----------

